# [SOLVED] FBSplash działa z opoznieniem ;[

## pszemas

Zainstalowalem sobie fbsplasha wg hotwo na gentoo-wiki, wszystko dziala dobrze tylko fbsplash wlacza sie dopiero w polowie ladoania pocesow wyglada t otak mniej wiecej : grub -> gentoo -> procesow sie troche przewija -> splsh. Na gentoo-wiki byl opisany problem ale pisali ze zalatwi to wkompilowanie  splahsa w kernel tak tez zrobilem i kupa  :Sad: 

grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/hdb1 vga=792 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

Last edited by pszemas on Mon Jan 30, 2006 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OBenY

Jaka wersja jajka i skad latka ?

Bo ostatnio jakis blad sie zakradl do kodu fbsplash.

Tu masz link do mojego patchsetu na jajo - oparty na archck + pare rzeczy, a tam dziala idealnie fbsplash  :Smile: 

http://www.kadu.net/~obeny/ebuilds/ock-sources-2.6.15-r4.tar.bz2

----------

## BeteNoire

IMO, to problem braku initrd. W howto na gentoo-wiki jest opisane jak go wygenerować i jaki wpis dodać do grub.confa.

----------

## pszemas

moje jajko to nitro-sources-2.6.15-r3, na gentoo-wiki sa opisane wlasnie dwa sposoby jeden to jest wkopilowanie w kernel a druga stowrzenie initrd, najpierw zroilem wlasnie ten initrd i bylo to samo, moze trzeeba dwa naraz  :Razz:  nie wydaje mi sie ale moze cos zalatwi zaraz sprawdze.

Dobra sprawdzilem i dalej to samo, nie wiem co jest nie tak  :Sad: 

----------

## qermit

Po pierwsze napisz jakie komendy wykonywałeś przy instalacji splasha, bez tego ludzie nie będą w stanie powiedzieć co robisz nie tak.

----------

## BeteNoire

Coś źle zrobiłeś. Ja mam initrd jako oddzielny plik, bo to najlepsze wyjście. Sprawdź w opcjach kernela czy wszystko prawidłowo skompilowałeś. Sprawdź ścieżki i nazwę pliku ze splashem. Sprawdź konfig splasha i to czy ładuje się jego serwis w runlevelu "default".

----------

## qermit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Coś źle zrobiłeś.

 to chyba już wie

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ja mam initrd jako oddzielny plik, bo to najlepsze wyjście.

 To nie ma akurat żadnego znaczenia (no może przy intensywnym testowaniu).

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Sprawdź w opcjach kernela czy wszystko prawidłowo skompilowałeś.

 to odpada, bo splash mu się odpala (trochę później, ale się odpala), czyli konfiguracja kenrlea w normie

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Sprawdź ścieżki i nazwę pliku ze splashem. Sprawdź konfig splasha

 na to bym postawił *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  i to czy ładuje się jego serwis w runlevelu "default".

 bez komentarza, przecież mu się odpala w deufault

----------

## pszemas

Ciekawa spawa bo nie mam dodanego splash do zadnego runlevela, ale mysle ze to i tak by nie pomoglo bo przecierz on tylko uruchamia usluge,robilem wszsystko jak w howto, gdzie ten config sprawdzic ??

EDIT:Zauwazylem ze splash wlacza sie zaraz po uruchomieniu swapa, podczas mounting root fs czy jakos tak moze to w czyms pomoze  :Sad: 

----------

## pszemas

kurde nie wiem co zrobic kombinoale z adeonfb ale nic juz wyczerpaly mi sie pomysly,

----------

## qermit

to może jednak zapodasz te komendy które wykonywałeś (w kolejności)

PS nie chciał bym cię dołować, ale sześcioletnie dziecko to umie zrobić

----------

## pszemas

Dobra juz podaje:

1. Ustawienie kernel + kompilacja + zainstalowanie

2. emerge -va splashutils splash-themes-gentoo splash-themes-livecd

3. cd /etc/splash/

   splash_geninitramfs -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -v -r 1024x768 emergence

4. dopisanie do gruba w skecji kernel  splash=verbose,theme:emergence oraz juz poza initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  

5. grub-instal --root-directoy=/boot /dev/hda

----------

## qermit

'especially for you' zrobiłem fbsplasha tak jak ty. Efekt był taki sam jak u ciebie.

Przejrzałem więc dmesg i odkryłem, że zaraz po starcie fbsplash ustawia temet default (być może podobnie jest w twoim przypadku), czyli taki którego nie ma w initrd

----------

## BeteNoire

/etc/splash/default ma być podobno prawidłowym linkiem do tematu splasha. Tyle, że u mnie nie jest, a działa. WTF?   :Shocked: 

To może ja spróbuję przeanalizować co mam u siebie zrobione w kwestii splasha.

Po pierwsze: kernel: 2.6.15-nitro3 -  [*] Support for the framebuffer splash . Cały konfig jest tu: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/WYoy3U47.html

Po drugie: initrd wg przepisu z gentoo-wiki (do której się dostać teraz nie mogę)

Po trzecie: /etc/splash/default jest linkiem do /etc/splash/emergence a temat mam działajacy z livecd-2005.1.

Po czwarte: w runlevelu default startuje serwis splash (nie wiem czy w ogóle potrzebny, skoro splash zaraz po GRUBie mi się ładnie pojawia)

Po piąte: /etc/conf.d/splash : jedyna dla mnie istotna linijka to: SPLASH_TTYS=" 1 2 3 4 11 12".

Po szóste: w GRUBie: 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage.nitro root=/dev/sda3 ro vga=0x317 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768
```

----------

## pszemas

temat zmienialem i to samo, macie jakis pomysl ?? gdzie masz temat default ?

----------

## qermit

a co mówi dmesg | grep fb

----------

## pszemas

mowi to:

[code]CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After all inits, 

[code]CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4f0, last bus=2

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 4608k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x24, linelength=3072, pages=55

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:557a

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

vesafb: Mode is VGA compatible

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer devicecaps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4f0, last bus=2

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 4608k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x24, linelength=3072, pages=55

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:557a

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

vesafb: Mode is VGA compatible

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[/code]

dobra zmiana bo nie wlaczylem fbsplasha wczesniej  :Razz: 

----------

## pszemas

splash sie wlacza odrazu po activated possible swap, moze to am cos wspolnego ? Moze w kernel cos trzeba wkompilowc ?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *pszemas wrote:*   

> temat zmienialem i to samo, macie jakis pomysl ?? gdzie masz temat default ?

 

Edytowałem swój wcześniejszy post.

----------

## pszemas

Nic nie daje... ehh  :Sad: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Obstawiam że to jakiś błąd związany z initrd.

Generowałeś swój initrd tak:

```
splash_geninitramfs -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -v -r 1024x768 emergence 
```

a tymczasem ja w howto widzę:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence
```

Nie powinno to mieć wpływu, ale...

A może masz coś nie tak w kernelu? Wrzuć gdzieś swój konfig.

----------

## pszemas

oto moj .config

----------

## pszemas

odkrylem ze gdy w grubie jest ustawiony splash na verbose to opoznienie nie wystepuje ! Moze opoznienie na silentie ma cos wspolnego z linijka console=/dev/tty1

----------

## pszemas

udalo sie  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  rozwiazanie znalazlem tutaj https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423405-highlight-fbsplash.html jadra 2.6.15 poprostu tak maja  :Razz:  ale jest jescze jeden problem, mianowicie pomimo opcji quiet kernel wysietla mi jescze jedna linijke ladowania u gory ekreanu : ohci1394 fw-0 icos tam dalej - nie zdalyem wylapac w biegu. Maacie jakis pomysl zeby to usunac ?

----------

## qermit

1. dodaj solved

2. załóż now wątek

3. użyj dmesg aby sprawdzic co to za komunikat

----------

## BeteNoire

 *pszemas wrote:*   

> udalo sie  rozwiazanie znalazlem tutaj https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423405-highlight-fbsplash.html jadra 2.6.15 poprostu tak maja 

 

Jak to?   :Shocked:  Mam 2.6.15 gentoo-sources i nitro-sources i żadnego takiego problemu z ładowaniem fb-splasha.

----------

## pszemas

jak widzialem masz ustawione na verbose, zmien na silent dodaj console=/dev/tty1 i sprawdz

----------

## sebad

U mnie dokladnie to samo. Opoznienie pojawia sie przy jadrze 2.6.15 ,przy wczesniejszych wersjach splash ladowal sie od razu. Teraz pojawia sie po kilku sekundach.

----------

## pszemas

kilka postow wczescniej pialme jak to rozwiazac ;] dobra wzuce solved, ale myslalem ze ktos mi jescze pomoze z tm nie ucicszonym do konca kernelem :

----------

## andrzejk

 *Quote:*   

> kilka postow wczescniej pialme jak to rozwiazac ;] dobra wzuce solved, ale myslalem ze ktos mi jescze pomoze z tm nie ucicszonym do konca kernelem :

 

Jesli się nie mylę parametr kdgraphics powinien zablokować info z jaderka na splashu (permanentnie)

U mnie wyglada do tak:

```
splash=kdgraphics,silent,fadein,theme:ThinkLinux 
```

----------

